# OTA signal dropouts



## bevonemo (Dec 5, 2006)

I have an attic mount Radio Shack VU-190 XR Antenna connected with 50' of RG6 cable split to TV and HR20 direct TV reciever. I am experiencing occassional pixelization and dropouts on 1 of the channels. This occurs both on the TV side and the receiver side. It is the ABC station which is approximately 25 miles from me. I receive all other channels with no problem. All the channel towers are generally in the same direction located on a lake north of me and all are close to the same distance (give or take a mile or two). Would a preamp (Winegard Ap8780) similar to this one help with the dropouts or do I have the wrong antenna?   

Thanks in advance for any input


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

bevonemo said:


> I have an attic mount Radio Shack VU-190 XR Antenna connected with 50' of RG6 cable split to TV and HR20 direct TV reciever. I am experiencing occassional pixelization and dropouts on 1 of the channels. This occurs both on the TV side and the receiver side. It is the ABC station which is approximately 25 miles from me.


That's a MONSTER antenna for 25alm. I would suggest that you try an attenuator as opposed to an amplifier. I use a VU-90 at 50alm away and I have it split six ways (two TVs, two DVRs and two AVRs) with no signal problems.


----------



## bevonemo (Dec 5, 2006)

I'm getting about 75-82% from my ABC feed all others are in the 90% range. I do live in an area with a lot of trees. If that makes a difference.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

Symptoms sound like multi-path, which can happen only on one channel due to frequency differences and how they behave. Especially common in attic mounts with all the AC ducting and other wiring laying in the attic. Try a smaller outside antenna.


----------



## bevonemo (Dec 5, 2006)

Would a preamp help


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

bevonemo said:


> Would a preamp help


Pre-amp will probably make it worse.

Try re-aiming the antenna slightly right or left, if you can without loosing the other channels.

Also, moving the antenna up of down might move it out of the reflection zone (of course it could also put other channels in the same predicament).

Do any of your neighbors have aluminum siding, is there a large building just off line between you and the station?


----------



## bevonemo (Dec 5, 2006)

No large buildings. I live in a subdivision with a lot of tall pine trees. I'll try reaiming the antenna and see if that works.

Thanks for all the advise


----------



## 4DThinker (Dec 17, 2006)

Send an email to the station describing your problem.

I was having the exact same problem, with one station (CBS 40 miles away) dropping out while all others from the same area were solid. I sent them an email describing my problem. The next day the CBS signal was solid. I got an email reply saying essentially "Thank you for your email, Our technical staff did find a problem at the broadcast tower. We believe we now have it fixed and you should be getting a strong and steady signal now. If you are not, please call (their number) and speak to (their technician)."


----------



## Cap'n Preshoot (Jul 16, 2006)

Coincidence that you should mention your D* satellite receiver.

Here in Houston, TX some are having FITS with momentary brief dropouts on OTA channel 11.1 (UHF ch 31.1) occurring approximately every 28.5 to 29 seconds.

THE PROBLEM seems to be somehow associated with the D* receiver. When we disconnect (or bypass) the D* receiver and run the OTA lead-in direct to the TV and use the TV's internal tuner there are NO DROPOUTS!!!

There are one or two others in town reporting the identical problem with different receivers. The only common denominator here is it's consistently on channel 11.1 (UHF 31.1) and it's occurring consistently every 28.5 to 29 seconds.

The problem is occurring inside these receivers because when we look at the OTA signal with a spectrum analyzer it is perfectly clear and rock-steady. Also since direct-connect to the TV's antenna input does not exhibit the problem, it's almost got to be something in the set top box or PC tuner card.

THE PROBLEM is being observed literally all over town and in every case the user has some sort of set top box (usually D*) or pc-tuner card involved. In every case, hooking the OTA input coax direct to the back of the TV and using the TV's internal built-in tuner solves the problem.

As mentioned elsewhere in this thread, a bigger antenna or adding a preamp does not help. The problem is in the receiver.


----------

